# Certified copy vs certified informational copy of birth certificate?



## Bangle (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope it's alright for me to start a separate thread for this, as it was a different question to my other thread...

Just in the process of gathering all our required docs for our I-130 submission, and I've hit a snag with my birth certificate. 

Does anyone know if a certified *informational* copy of my US birth certificate will suffice, or do I absolutely need the authorized certified copy? Both are certified copies of the birth certificate, but the informational one has signatures and SSN omitted. 

The reason I'm asking is because according to the county clerk's page (City and County of San Francisco : Birth & Death Certificates), requesting a certified copy via mail requires a notarized sworn statement that I am who I say I am, but that they will not accept a notary from outside the US. I'm currently living in the UK, so I'm not sure how I'd get around that w/o arranging a trip to the states.

The informational copy doesn't require the sworn statement, however.

As stated on the form (http://www.sfgov2.org/ftp/uploadedfiles/countyclerk/Forms/ACCBC.pdf)

"NOTE: Both documents are certified copies of the original document on file with our office.**With the exception of the legend and redaction of signatures and Social
Security Number, the documents contain the same information."

Anyone know whether that'd be sufficient?
*


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is part of the link you posted

Please note: Acknowledgements executed by Notaries Public outside of USA are not accepted. Sworn Statement must be taken before an Embassador, Minister, Consul, Vice Consul, or Consular Agent of the United States, or before any Judge of a Court of record having a seal in such foreign country. (CA CCP 2014)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just to expand on twostep's comments. Contact the US Consulate or Embassy to ask about their notarial services. This is the information for the London Embassy: Notary Services | Embassy of the United States
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bangle (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, thanks you two!

Sorry, for some reason I thought that sentence there meant those were the type of people I'd be able to get a notary from in the US. I feel a bit embarrassed now :doh: Never have had to do any notary OR embassy-related things. @[email protected] All very new to me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bangle - do not feel alone:>)


----------

